# New PC Project



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 15, 2007)

New PC.... bought for $1000. Got $400 left to spend any ideas?

http://www.thefuriouspc.com/


----------



## mullered07 (Feb 15, 2007)

defo get a new graphics card for that, thats a nice system and that 6600gt bottlenecks it bug time, get yourself a nice 7900/x1950 series card and you have a good system also possibly a new motherboard that supports x-fire/sli with good oc capabilities and youll have a worthy system.

p.s. wait a go on the 20.1" tft nice gaming on that though not with that pathetic *cough* geforce 6600:shadedshu


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 15, 2007)

thnx... i was lokin at some video-cards


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 15, 2007)

anything else?
Can the mobo support ATI cards? (srry im a N00B)


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 15, 2007)

PLease HelP ME?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 15, 2007)

A new case?


----------



## rock_n_roll_0204 (Feb 15, 2007)

should I get more RAM


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 15, 2007)

No need for more RAM. For 99.9% of uses, you will not be using more than 2GB... and there are hardware and software limitations depending on your OS.  Money better spent on other things...


----------



## pt (Feb 15, 2007)

i suggest a gfx card, and some lights on the case (if it doesn't have)
your mobo can support ati cards, yes, and wich is the cpu?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2007)

That mobo is bad...  overheats like crazy


----------



## anticlutch (Feb 21, 2007)

pt said:


> i suggest a gfx card, and some lights on the case (if it doesn't have)
> your mobo can support ati cards, yes, and wich is the cpu?



Um... judging from the video, I don't think he needs any more lights on the case.

I'd definately suggest a video card... everything else is pretty decent.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 21, 2007)

how about sendin' the case to be painted or something to match the crazy lighting effects!


----------



## KennyT772 (Feb 21, 2007)

video card and your set. nice looking comp man other then it appears the front handle is not hooked up.


----------

